# Halloween Costumes



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone of the non-grumpy PB'ers (j/k  ) had any good ones pop buy?

Our trick-or-treating is tonight and my daughters are Winnie the Pooh and Tigger this year...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 31, 2008)

THIS IS TOTALLY A JOKE BEN: 

When people ask me what my kids are going to be for Halloweed...








I always say, *"Christians"*.


----------



## Kim G (Oct 31, 2008)

My boss' daughter is going as a Reese's peanut butter cup package. Her mom is sewing it for her.

I told my husband we should dress up like Martin Luther and Anna, and go door to door GIVING treats instead of taking them.  He suggested we write our own 95 Theses and present them as well. We don't plan to do it, but I think it sounds cool.


----------



## Beoga (Oct 31, 2008)

I plan on going to Halloween parties as a nudist on strike.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Oct 31, 2008)

The Federalist Society here is throwing a party tomorrow night -- it's called "The Night of the Living Constitution."

I am going to be Athena.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2008)

*My 14 yo daughter is a nerdy computer type. (I don't get it either)
*11 yo son is Darth Vader
*9 yo daughter is a zombie like creature (an excuse to use tons of stage make up in my opinion)
*3 yo son is a ninja turtle
*14 month baby is a ladybug


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2008)

My 5 year old will be Iron Man.
My 8 year old will be Cleopatra.
My 13 year old hasn't decided yet.
My 24 year old will be a fairy.

I will be handing out candy and here is how I do my transformation.

I pull my pants up as far up my chest as possible. I button my top button. I pull my glasses part way down my nose. I spread my feet out like a duck and take baby steps. I hunch my back and I am GRUMPY OLD MAN!!!!!

It's hilarious and it costs nothing. The only time things get dicey is when a seasoned citizen shows up looking just like my alter ego but he's not pretending. Awkward!!!

(Sadly, the transformation isn't as dramatic as when I was a younger man.)


----------



## Seb (Oct 31, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Anyone of the non-grumpy PB'ers (j/k  ) had any good ones pop buy?
> 
> Our trick-or-treating is tonight and my daughters are Winnie the Pooh and Tigger this year...



That sounds too cute.
I hope you'll share some pics with us afterward.

My 4yo Katie is going to be SuperGirl. 

She's at the stage where she really likes superhero cartoons, but the only one she trusts to always try to be good is SuperMan.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your 24 year old, Bob. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 31, 2008)

Interesting thread. 

A few days ago, I was tempted to start a poll to see if it was unanimous that Christians shouldn't participate in Halloween. Presuming that I knew how the poll would turn out, I decided against it. I guess I was wrong. Hmm...


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2008)

Hahahahahahahaha, she's a lovely young lady. I should have made that clear.

She's always loved any costume that has wings.





Gomarus said:


> Sorry to hear about your 24 year old, Bob. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are some suggestions from The Sacred Sandwich.....


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 31, 2008)

We're gonna go over and walk around the block with my two grandaughters, 4 and 6 year old. It'll be interesting to see what they dress up as. We haven't been told. Heh.


----------



## historyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I put an old man mask on, but yesterday was costume day at work and I forgot. Since I 'm a tutor I told everyone I dressed like a tutor. 

We'll pass out candy and new testaments again this year.


----------



## StainlessThroughGrace (Oct 31, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> A few days ago, I was tempted to start a poll to see if it was unanimous that Christians shouldn't participate in Halloween. Presuming that I knew how the poll would turn out, I decided against it. I guess I was wrong. Hmm...


I was thinking along the same lines.

There are people here that are careful not to listen to music with instruments and lyrics not in the Bible. There are people here that are careful not to have a single image in their churches or houses or even their heads so that they don't break the second commandment.

But when it comes to a special day in witchcraft in which they call up the spirits of the dead and take part in all kinds of paganism; with the average person dressing up as demons, pagan gods and goddesses; it's generally accepted. What gives?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 31, 2008)

Just for the record: We do not participate in Halloween. Tonight I am taking my children to Heritage Reformed Church (Dr. Beeke's church) to hear the preaching of the Word- the sermon is about worship in the Reformation. Every Reformation Day they have a topical sermon on some aspect of the Reformation. There will be about 1000 people there. The Psalm singing will be excellent! 

Tune in here at 7:30 for a live webcast. I will be the one waving at you all from the back!


----------



## TimV (Oct 31, 2008)

> But when it comes to a special day in witchcraft in which they call up the spirits of the dead and take part in all kinds of paganism; with the average person dressing up as demons, pagan gods and goddesses; it's generally accepted. What gives?



Meanings change. Today is Friday, and everyone uses it without praising Frey. Dressing up like Athena or Thor or Lincoln isn't necessarily praising them.


----------



## Herald (Oct 31, 2008)

*Christians and Halloween*

Should Christians celebrate Halloween?


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 31, 2008)

StainlessThroughGrace said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting thread.
> ...



Moderation note

Please note that the original post asked for the "non-grumpy" ones to post. I took that to mean people who were not opposed to having their kids participate in Halloween. Us "grumpy" ones have been polite enough not to derail the thread. 

Do a search on Halloween if you want to see debates on the topic. I can assure you that "generally accepted" is not exactly the case.

Please, everyone, let the thread stay on topic. It's about costumes.

Now I see that Bill has posted a link for those interested. Thanks!


----------



## Herald (Oct 31, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> StainlessThroughGrace said:
> 
> 
> > blhowes said:
> ...



Vic, as one of the "grumpy ones," thanks for the reminder.


----------



## RevDoug (Oct 31, 2008)

TimV said:


> Meanings change. Today is Friday, and everyone uses it without praising Frey. Dressing up like Athena or Thor or Lincoln isn't necessarily praising them.



So how are we teaching our children that they are to be different from the rest of the world? 

Here's an encouragement, brothers & sisters: work with your elders to have a Reformation Celebration next year. Have games & crafts for the kids. (Also: Have one dark room w/ candy scattered about. Send the kids in as groups, youngest first, with 30 seconds to find & gather as much candy as they can. Voila--no whining about not getting any trick or treat candy.) Have a pie contest for the ladies. (Yes, you can volunteer to be a judge.) Everyone eats together -- something simple like dogs & taverns & chips. Then break out the board games & toys for the tots, & a few participation games to get the adults laughing. If you're out in the sticks, like us, have a hay ride. 

And make sure to take a few moments to thank God for raising up Reformers who brought the Church back to Him when it had grown indistinguishable from a superstitious & ungodly world. 

It might take a few years to catch on. And the neighbors will talk. But that's OK; it's an opportunity to tell them that you love to take every opportunity to hang out with your Church family and celebrate the light of Christ, rather than darkness, fear and greed. (Er, you might want to phrase it more diplomatically than that ...) 

It's worth doing, if only for the lesson it teaches the kids: We're not like the rest of the world, and that's a *good thing*.


----------



## RevDoug (Oct 31, 2008)

Er, sorry for replying with a "grumpy" answer. (I tried to be upbeat!) I was typing when the moderation note went up.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 31, 2008)

RevDoug said:


> Er, sorry for replying with a "grumpy" answer. (I tried to be upbeat!) I was typing when the moderation note went up.



It's OK. I figured that's what happened.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 31, 2008)

We dressed up at work (I'm on lunch right now). I went as a middle-aged assistant manager.


----------



## Herald (Oct 31, 2008)

Ivan said:


> We dressed up at work (I'm on lunch right now). I went as a middle-aged assistant manager.





My daughter is going to a box tunnel tonight at youth group. The kids are dressing up in non-spectre type costumes. I suggested she dress up like a teenage girl who loves her Dad. She just rolled her eyes.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 31, 2008)

I took my political mail, made a collage and cut eyes and a nose out of it and wore it to homegroup. I'll probably toss it after tonight. It was such a funny idea I _had _to. I don't usually do Hallowe'en.


----------



## calgal (Oct 31, 2008)

Our furkids are wearing their doggie kerchiefs from the groomer (they got a treat bag that they happily devoured when they got their nails clipped); DH is a grumpy uncle and I am a recovering dental patient (had 4 wisdom teeth removed yesterday).  Not sure how many princesses, video game characters and other cute little people will appear (we have friends with littles stopping by). Sadly we do not have a Reformation Day party at church tonight.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 31, 2008)

I will look most like the standard "apathetic teenager" (trust me, it scares the heck out of the future). My little sisters on the mom's side are going to be a Woopy cushion, "dead" princess (probably will look more like a church kid who was dragged through a makeup factory), and something else that I don't remember. My dad's side is quite opposed to celebrating Halloween, though. I don't know what to think about Halloween. In general I'd rather just celebrate Reformation Day. . .

Wow, and those Sacred Sandwich pictures were HILARIOUS! I about cried from laughing at them...

Well, to all who will go trick or treating, I pray that you and especially your children/grandchildren will be safe.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 31, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Here are some suggestions from The Sacred Sandwich.....




The Grumpy Deacon!!  I don't even need the mask!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 31, 2008)

RevDoug said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > Meanings change. Today is Friday, and everyone uses it without praising Frey. Dressing up like Athena or Thor or Lincoln isn't necessarily praising them.
> ...





Of course according to the Heidelblog celebrating "Reformation Day" should be off limits as well.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 31, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record: We do not participate in Halloween. Tonight I am taking my children to Heritage Reformed Church (Dr. Beeke's church) to hear the preaching of the Word- the sermon is about worship in the Reformation. Every Reformation Day they have a topical sermon on some aspect of the Reformation. There will be about 1000 people there. The Psalm singing will be excellent!
> ...



based on your avatar you could go as Paul Washer!


----------



## BJClark (Nov 1, 2008)

RevDoug;




> Here's an encouragement, brothers & sisters: work with your elders to have a Reformation Celebration next year.



Our church does this, as do most of the churches around here.

One of them has an E-house, they put on every year, my son and I went to that last night.

Starts out someone telling you about two teenagers, friends, one saved, one lost, then you walk up on a car accident in which they are both killed, they have it set up as an accident, ambulance and all, make up over the kids making it look semi real..they use different themes as to what caused the accident, sometimes it's drinking, this year it was someone talking on their cell phone and not paying attention that caused the accident. 

Then you walk in to one of the other buildings and up stairs and listen to the parents of the lost child talking about how they will never see their daughter again, before her funeral, and how they want to share with her friends, where she will be spending eternity, and then you go into another room, the funeral of the young man, where there is sadness but a sense of joy, knowing he was saved, and they prayed and shared the Gospel.

The you leave there and start walking down a hall way that has black sheets and hardly any lights, people grabbing at you from within the sheets, and you hear screams and wails, then you come up on someone dressed as Satan, and some demons..he starts comes walking out of the "pit" area and starts running his long fingers on whoever is standing closer asking if they belong there? Asking if they think being a good person will get them into heaven? asking if they are just Christmas and Easter 'Christians' thinking that will be enough to get them into heaven..then the young women from the car accident is drug in kicking and screaming "I don't belong here, I'm a good person, I was always helping others, donating my time, I went to church." it got quite and he screeched at her about how he uses those things to deceive the masses, and it's ONLY God's SON that will get you to heaven.

Then you leave there and go into the Sanctuary and they have a few people standing in line receiving the various crowns and they share the verses that talk about the different crowns..then you leave from there and they share some verses from Rev. about the great white throne judgment, then you go to another area, where they have the judgment seat set up and they have a few people standing in line there waiting to be judged. And they go through the judgment of these non-believers, and again you see the young girl who was killed in the car accident..as she stands there pleading with her friend who had also died, who was standing next to the person portraying Christ, and he was telling her she had her chance on earth and she didn't believe it, and how he even told her that all her 'works' couldn't and wouldn't save her..
then they pushed them into another area they had set up that was supposed to represent hell.

Then they take you to another area of the church, where they talk to you about what you saw, and ask about your beliefs, and again share the Gospel.

And of course my son being the oldest youth in the group we were in, the guy dressed like satan was up in his face running his long fingers down his chest and his face..asking him if he thinks he will be in heaven or is he going to be HERE with him???? But then, I guess that was also because one of the younger kids who was in the group let out a scream when the guy came out of the little area he was in and was going up close to everyone..my son didn't flinch..but when he was up in his face, my son started wondering..am I saved? and he didn't have that assurance in his own heart..they talked to him a bit afterwards, and gave him a little book to read, and asked if we go to church, and where, and suggested he get together with the elders and have him sit down and talk with them some more..

But they do this e-house for 3 or 4 days prior and then have a Reformation party the last night..they also use this as a fund raiser, asking for $3 donation per person..I don't know how much they raise, but they have fun..

but tonight, we just stayed home and passed out a little bit of candy to kids the little kids who came around..we had maybe 15 kids come to the house, because most of the folks go to other neighborhoods, or to the local churches..

And the few kids that came to my house tonight, I asked the parents if they've ever gone to the Reformation Parties at any of the local churches, most of them have never heard about them and didn't know what they are..so I got to tell them..

and next year, I'd really like to go to ours; get some fishing lures and hooks, and fake fish, and various little things like that..and put them on a robe..get a wig and put some on the wig..and go as Jonah..I just think that would be the coolest costume..


----------



## Honor (Nov 1, 2008)

my boys went as BumbleBee the Transformer and Batman... I went as a tired mom 
we got down three streets and the boys got scared and wanted their Daddy (who got to stay home and pass out candy) so we came back and switched.... Bobby had the little one on his sholders by the end of the night... they got home Bobby put him down and two minutes later he had an "accident" in his pants and all down on the floor... God truley loves us....LOL
true story..... Bobby took the boys to a house that has just the porch light on and no decor except a campain ad in the yard... 
Isaac says "are they home daddy?"
Bobby says "yeah son they have the light on"
Isaac says "but there are no decorations" 
Bobby says "they have an Obama sign and that's scary enough" 
Isaac says "yeah you're right Daddy"
he's four it was GREAT!!!!!


----------



## BJClark (Nov 1, 2008)

Honor;



> Bobby took the boys to a house that has just the porch light on and no decor except a campain ad in the yard...
> Isaac says "are they home daddy?"
> Bobby says "yeah son they have the light on"
> Isaac says "but there are no decorations"
> ...




  

I have to laugh at this, because I don't have any decorations either, and I had my light on, and have a McCain sign in my yard...there were probably some people who thought that was scary too...


----------



## Grymir (Nov 1, 2008)

Honor said:


> my boys went as BumbleBee the Transformer and Batman... I went as a tired mom
> we got down three streets and the boys got scared and wanted their Daddy (who got to stay home and pass out candy) so we came back and switched.... Bobby had the little one on his sholders by the end of the night... they got home Bobby put him down and two minutes later he had an "accident" in his pants and all down on the floor... God truley loves us....LOL
> true story..... Bobby took the boys to a house that has just the porch light on and no decor except a campain ad in the yard...
> Isaac says "are they home daddy?"
> ...




You must be soo proud!! I would be too!

BTW, I went dressed as a Chef today at work.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 1, 2008)

Honor said:


> I went as a tired mom



I've always had a hard time nailing that one. . .

And not one person came to my house for trick or treating.  It must have been because we boarded up the door and windows, turned off all the lights, hid our frightening political signs... (I cringe from both Obama _and_ McCain!) We did the only logical alternative to participating in Halloween festivities: we watched Flushed Away and some Mickey Mouse Three Muskateers movie. This is quite different than my first Halloween (before my dad was saved) when I was dressed as Satan.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 1, 2008)

Heathens!

I'm taking care of the townhouse, doing my best to avoid answering the door because I have no candy.


----------



## Honor (Nov 1, 2008)

Timothy... I was very proud... we even let him have a piece of the loot before bed.
Bobbie.....I would have actually given you candy..LOL...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 1, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Of course according to the Heidelblog celebrating "Reformation Day" should be off limits as well.



Well, that's not exactly what I said but I do have some misgivings about Ref Day -- here I am "sinning boldly" in Colo Springs for a Reformation Day Conference!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2008)

I really wish there was a "sarcasm" emoticon...


----------



## BJClark (Nov 1, 2008)

Honor;




> Bobbie.....I would have actually given you candy..LOL...



I don't need any candy, but thank you 

I bought some to give out and some for us to eat..all I bought to give out..was given out..

but the best time to BUY the candy, is AFTER Halloween, when it all goes on sale, and they are selling things like bags of reeses for 99 cent as opposed to $2.50 bag..to bad you can't do with candy what people do at Christmas..

Buy the candy on sale this year and keep it for the next year..like people buy certain presents after Christmas when they are on sale and give them as gifts throughout the year or the next year...


----------



## py3ak (Nov 1, 2008)

Our neighbor girls dressed up as a pirate and as a flower in a pot. Identifying the genus of the flower would have stumped even TimV's horticultural skills, but the pirate was unmistakable.

A friend of mine once dressed up as a tramp. He looked so realistic the police made him "move along". 

I went to kindergarten as a cowboy. I was very alarmed by the skeleton, but fortunately after I fired my six-shooter at him eight or nine times he stopped advancing on me.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 6, 2008)

Hummmm!


----------



## blhowes (Nov 6, 2008)

I heard on the local news about a high school where all the students wore costumes to school Halloween day. One of the students was sent home because of the costume he wore. He wore sandals, with a long white gown, he had long hair and a beard. On top of his head was a crown of thorns...


----------



## Augusta (Nov 6, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Honor;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, one lb bags of Brachs candy corn 75 cents at Walgreen. I bought four.


----------

